# Tweeters



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

what are the loudest tweeters out there
also what have the best sound quality
post pics if possible


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

here are some big ones
http://www.dragondistributing.com/bosstweeters.htm


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

iwant some pics of tweets that u can "hear from a mile away"


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

come on and post something


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

infinty perfects


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

not bad but i want something to where when u hear thump and treble at ur house u kno i'm on my way


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i was lookin at the best cadence ones and the best ma audio ones but i like the big boss audio ones so far


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Boss Audio, and you were wanting something good..? I dotn know if it's a different brand or what, but Boss suck's.. Id stick with my cheapie Radioshack $19.99 one's..


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i've heard that but i want loud not really more towards sound quality thats why i got infinty mids and highs and infinty in the stock locations


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

In my experience, there is nothing that can out perform MB Quart tweeters. While it's my opinion that there is no substitute for a set of components, there is a way to add just tweeters to a system. Quart tech support can give you the correct info to match an extra set of tweeters with the right crossovers.


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

maybee some horns -- they can get loud ..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Image Dynamics CD1 pro.
Raidbow Tweeters
FOCAL


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 21 2003, 07:20 AM
> *Image Dynamics CD1 pro.
> Raidbow Tweeters
> FOCAL*


 yup, those horn drivers are real loud too


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i care some what about sound quality but i want them to be LOUD!!!

where u can hear my music form 10 blocks away at least


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevrolet n LA+Sep 21 2003, 10:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chevrolet n LA @ Sep 21 2003, 10:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 21 2003, 07:20 AM
> *Image Dynamics CD1 pro.
> Raidbow Tweeters
> FOCAL*


yup, those horn drivers are real loud too[/b][/quote]
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! these, focal utopias, best line for them!!!

any of these with 150-200wrms will blast


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

alright i'll have to look them up
i try to go by the stats
db level - i need at least 105db


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i would go wit horns but they're too big they're like the size of a 6x9 or 7x10


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

Horns and MB quart (except for the upper Q line of MB quart simple hurts my ears, can't stand em)

Rainbow makes softer sounding tweeters, don't count on them.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Sep 22 2003, 01:02 AM
> *Horns and MB quart (except for the upper Q line of MB quart simple hurts my ears, can't stand em)
> 
> Rainbow makes softer sounding tweeters, don't count on them.....*


 Shit, there is nothing better than then Rainbow compenent set. I don't know the set up, but a $7,500 the better be great speakers. But they have the mini horns that are pretty good, and small then the regular, just the sound level is less.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

i aint payin that much for some tweeters you can build a whole system for that much


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

id go for mb quart too!


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

how much for the loudest mb quart tweets?


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

rainbow makes awsome componets sets I never said different

but WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU THINKGING????????? how do you get they are soft so don't count on them to be super loud into "wait those are too awsome speakers" ????????

rainbows are not loud like MB Quart.... they are pleasant to listen to instead of hurting your head


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Sep 23 2003, 11:42 PM
> *rainbow makes awsome componets sets I never said different
> 
> but WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU THINKGING????????? how do you get they are soft so don't count on them to be super loud into "wait those are too awsome speakers" ????????
> ...


 I agree MB Quarts are good, but they are very harsh, and can't handle bass very well.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

any more ideas?


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

mb quarts are a little expensive compared to some of the other brands out there


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

try earthquake myne get loud as hell and im running a cheap ass pyle amp to em thats only like 50watts lol (it was laying around and i have no money for a better amp) haha


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

which model
and whats the price?


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

no more ideas?
i'm thinkin of some tweets but not sure on which are the best just yet


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

here is a ghetto idea that i did back in the day... go to radio shack... buy some cheap horns and mount them under the hood... usually run an amp to them off of your door speakers or rear speakers... they were LOUD and they made the car seem even louder from the street ... plus you don't kill your ears... yes yes yes its ghetto... just thought i would share...

:biggrin:


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

sounds like a plan
i was thinking of puttin hornsunder the car or in the grill like in cheech and chong 
so it will be loud we're people can hear it
but i won't go deaf


----------



## Mr. Big Stuff (Jul 15, 2003)

I've actually done something like this for a show hot-rod before. I made small enclosures for 2 pairs of 6.5s that fit in the open areas close to the wheel wells. I sealed them with fiberglass resin and then sprayed them with Line-X (a cheap rubberized undercoating will work too). It sounded great. The only problem was that when the car was parked on grass, the inside speakers were louder because the soft surface absorbed a lot of the sound.


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

oh

i've seen jbl horns that are like 10 inches
reminds me of the intercom speakers at my school

might get a pair of cheap horns like that and put them under the back bumper kinda like exhaust
just facing down and sealed really well so they dont get ruined


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Acrophobia2587_@Sep 30 2003, 08:27 PM
> *oh
> 
> i've seen jbl horns that are like 10 inches
> ...


 dude speakers they use at schools with a horn and base, its like $250 for just a replacemenet voice coil, wouldn't count on that stuff being that cheap.... even if it sounds like SHIT


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

Why are you guys putting so much fucking brain power into God damned tweeters??? A tweeter is a tweeter!!! They are all the same... I can take some shit from Wal-Mart and make it scream like a $200 set of high end tweeters... Hell, for $200 I can install 10 sets of tweeters in your shit and blow your eardrums out... :uh:


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

People put a ton of thought into subwoofers, when they only handle the frequency range of 20-80 Hz, while tweeters provide listening from around 4500Hz on up to...oh lets say 20,000 Hz! You do the math


----------



## g4ms2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

200.00 worth of tweeter ??? lol yes i bet it would be them pizo tweeters.. tell you what one pair electro voice hi fq driver would take all of them out... them five buck tweeters have a very small fq span.. if you get ev tweeter that drops low in fq you will drift into mid fq. that will help out the rest of you mid or mid bass...most of them are above 90.on sensitivity..1 wat 1 meeter... anything under 90 is junk in my book. that mens it takes less power to make them sound good. image horns old school are the best...... the new stuff isnt the same.. they were made in itally now in china or somthing they were using junk glue and everything was falling apart.. i thing they corected there problems.. just hooked on old school stuff that works ... througt yeas of audio intallations. the little one inch tweeters are good when working on simple little systems or new little cars.... if you have the room to fit a 5 inch soft done with the magnet size of a small wofer in your door.... why not do it.. you can find them on ebay for 100.00 or so. best tweeter you will ever own aka hi fq driver..........


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oct 1 2003, 01:04 AM


----------



## g4ms2000 (Jul 21, 2009)

lol i could only imagen 200.00 worth of tweeters in a car.. wire mess.. incorect ohm load. amp heating up and a very hi his coming out your car lol sorry just seen lots of crazy shit done... here comes the sssssssssssssssssssssnake.. hissin lol


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

put the dang horns under the car somewhere. you got room
just look around and find it.

if you fill up the cabbin of your car with tweeters.
its going to pierce your ears out
and not be loud outside the car......

look around your front wheel wells area - or around your front bumper behind the radiator support or somewhere like that.
if you want the highs to be heard from blocks away - you gota mount that shit so that its blasting outside the car.... not in the cabbin.

make shure your mids can match tho.
it sounds realley half assed when a car rolls by playing a song and all you can hear is either all bass / or all highs with no midrange at all.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jun 13 2010, 09:14 PM~17776820
> *put the dang horns under the car somewhere.  you got room
> just look around and find it.
> 
> ...


THOSE SELIUM ARE THE WORST SPEAKERS OUT THERE. WELL IF YOU ARE JUST TRYING TO BE LOUD, THEN THEY WILL WORK, BUT IF YOU REALLY GOT SOME POWER TOO THEM, THEY ARE NOT GONNA BE AROUND VERY LONG. I NEED A CAR AND IT WAS FULL OF THEM, I MEAN THE MOST GOD AWFUL EXAMPLE OF JUST GHETTO FUCKING FABULOUS.

FUCKING CAR WAS LOUD ASS SHIT, AND HE BLEW HALF HIS SPEAKERS THAT NIGHT IN DAYTONA. WHEN I SEEN HIM THE NEXT DAY, I WAS LOOKING AT EVERYTHING, AND HE WAS LIKE YEAH I WAS PLAYING THEM WAY TOO LOUD LAST NIGHT.

IT IS JUST A WAY FOR PEOPLE TO PUT A WHOLE BUNCH OF LOW QUALITY SPEAKERS TO HAVE THE MOST IN A CAR. THE BEST CAR PERIOD EVER: 6 SPEAKERS

http://www.usdaudio.com/sw/cars/buick/


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I edited that out my post then - did not realize they were no good.
im happy with the 1 I have in my car off 70w rms 
I keep out of distortion / clipping and over excursion tho so.....
maby that why those blew on that dude u were sayin.

ill have to watch mine to see how long it lasts / and still sounds good


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jun 13 2010, 10:18 PM~17777342
> *I edited that out my post then - did not realize they were no good.
> im happy with the 1 I have in my car off 70w rms
> I keep out of distortion / clipping and over excursion tho so.....
> ...


NAW MAN, I MEAN IF YOU LIKE THEM, THEN THAT IS ALL THAT COUNTS, IT IS YOUR OPINION THAT YOU LIKE THAT, AND HOPEFULLY, WE CAN ALL AGREE TO DISAGREE. THAT IS WHAT MAKES IT GANGSTA........... :cheesy:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

hybrid audio only made 150 of these i heard they sound amazing.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Why waste your time responding to this thread....Original poster is all talk anyways. Anything that anyone responds with he agrees with.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 14 2010, 11:55 AM~17783356
> *Why waste your time responding to this thread....Original poster is all talk anyways. Anything that anyone responds with he agrees with.
> *


not to mention its from 2003


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

03 = o snap !
somebody been diggin


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jun 14 2010, 04:37 PM~17785259
> *not to mention its from 2003
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Didn't even notice that....an even better reason!


----------



## sshayndell12 (Apr 17, 2010)

it sounds really half ashed when a car rolls by playing a song and all you can hear is either all bass / or all highs with no midrange at all....

-----------------------------------------------------
Kerastase
Kerastase Reflection


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sshayndell12_@Jun 16 2010, 02:49 AM~17801712
> *it sounds really half ashed when a car rolls by playing a song and all you can hear is either all bass / or all highs with no midrange at all....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ...


To each their own man.


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Big Stuff_@Sep 21 2003, 01:10 AM~1086698
> *In my experience, there is nothing that can out perform MB Quart tweeters.  While it's my opinion that there is no substitute for a set of components, there is a way to add just tweeters to a system.  Quart tech support can give you the correct info to match an extra set of tweeters with the right crossovers.
> *


 :yes: :yes: MB QUART IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlakoLoco13 (Feb 24, 2007)

JL ZR LOUD N CLEAR


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

It doesn't get any better than these...only for the true baller tho! Check out the Utopia Be No 7 components.


http://www.focal-america.com/category/speakers/


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jul 7 2010, 04:06 PM~17985361
> *It doesn't get any better than these...only for the true baller tho! Check out the Utopia Be No 7 components.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.Daco1_@Jul 7 2010, 04:06 PM~17985361
> *It doesn't get any better than these...only for the true baller tho! Check out the Utopia Be No 7 components.
> 
> 
> ...


hybrid audio is half the price and the sound almost exactly the same


----------

